# First time surrogate for best friend - In the dreaded 2WW!



## surromum (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello!

I'm a first timer Host surrogate and had a FET 2 x 3day totsicles on Wed 21st October.  Due to POAS anytime between Tues and Thurs next week.  

Have promised to carry for my best friend since we were teenagers so I'm very anxious that this works for her and her DH.

Anyway, nice to meet you all, and look forward to finding out more about other people's journeys and successes!   

xxxxx


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

hello!
what a wonderful thing to do.  hope it works
x


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello Surromum  

I absolutely admire ladies like yourself, you are doing the most wonderful thing for your friend 'inspirational'      I wish you the very very best of luck            

With love and LUCK  

xx H xx


----------



## surromum (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks! I just hope I can help them.  Will keep you posted.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

and welcome to Fertility Friends 

Wow! What a wonderful lady you are! I  that this journey works out for your friends. Are they members of FF too? There's support for all of you here 
Please have a look around and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee and shopping... 
Here are some links you might find helpful at the moment&#8230;.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Frozen Embryo Transfer ~ *CLICK HERE

*Surrogacy ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" It's not too late 

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

Wishing you and your friends lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx


----------



## nic100 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Surromum

I am also a surro for my dear friends, we had 1 little embryo transfered on 14th Oct as that was the only egg which fertilized and on Wednesday we got a BFP.  
So I wish you lots of luck, the 2ww feels like a lifetime.

Take care
Nic


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Really admire what your doing for your best friend-You truely are a kind and selfless women. Wish you all the best! x


----------



## surromum (Oct 29, 2009)

nic100 said:


> Hi Surromum
> 
> I am also a surro for my dear friends, we had 1 little embryo transfered on 14th Oct as that was the only egg which fertilized and on Wednesday we got a BFP.
> So I wish you lots of luck, the 2ww feels like a lifetime.
> ...


Oh Nic that's wonderful news!!  I bet you're all over the moon. Now the worrying will really start I expect! I wish you all the very best, please keep in touch and let me know how you get on. Just out of curiosity, was it a fresh embryo Mine were frozen.

Lollipops - Thank you for your kind words, to be honest, it doesn't feel like a lot, just a friend helping out a friend (I hope!!)

Did a HPT this morning as I couldn't bear the wait anymore, I'm now 9dp3dt and it was a BFN  I'm just hoping it was too early. My official day is next Thursday (16dpt) but they said I could test 14dpt first thing.

I might have to move to the 2WW thread now ......


----------



## beckyyou (Oct 25, 2009)

That is such a nice thing for you all 2 do and I wish u all the luck ,  
any comfort my 1st pregnancy test with my daughter was bfn (after 2 days late period) 3 days later bfp. xxx


----------



## surromum (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Becky. we're all getting together and doing a test on Tuesday morning.  They've had a low day today and I so hope it's going to be the news they deserve.  Fingers crossed!!!

Any stories I can get of BFN turning into BFP really raise my spirits.  I know it's unlikelt to work for us as it's only 15% as it was a FET.  But then I think - why can't I be one of the 15? 

Watch this space - 36 and a half hours til test time


----------



## nic100 (Oct 29, 2009)

surromum said:


> Thanks Becky. we're all getting together and doing a test on Tuesday morning. They've had a low day today and I so hope it's going to be the news they deserve. Fingers crossed!!!
> 
> Any stories I can get of BFN turning into BFP really raise my spirits. I know it's unlikelt to work for us as it's only 15% as it was a FET. But then I think - why can't I be one of the 15?
> 
> Watch this space - 36 and a half hours til test time


Just to let you know I had secretly been testing from 7dpt!! I knew there was no chance that early but
I couldn't stand it. I was getting BFN until 12dpt when a very very faint line appeared I thought it was in my head, by 14dpt it was still very very faint I bought a clear blue, tested at night and got Pregnant 2-3 weeks- couldn't believe it, so please don't give up yet.

P.s I had one fresh ET as that was all that fertilized

Good luck I will be watching for result 
Nic xx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

hey surro-
keep your chin up-you never know!!! You tested to early on and all can change very quickly!   poitive vibes that you get a positive test!!! xxxx


----------



## surromum (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks ladies, this all means so much!  This time tomorrow I should know so I'll come on here and report back as soon as I get the results!
      

xxxxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Wishing you all lots of luck for tomorrow


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

surromum u sound like a really fab friend and i hope u all get the result u are hopein for, i send u loads of       and i      that it works for u and for ur friend, what an amazing thing to b doin take care and   and keep us all posted xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Surro and Nic what wonderful ladies you both are. Nic fingers crossed the line stays dark and gets  darker. Surro hoping the best for you.


----------



## surromum (Oct 29, 2009)

Well the 14dp3dt results are in, used 3 different tests and all  

So that's pretty conclusive.  We're booked in for another cycle in March where we'll be trying a fresh transfer so it's not over for them yet.  

My BFF and her DH took it very well, in fact he said "It's just like we've gone one goal down in a cup final, it's not over yet" which I thought was a lovely analogy.

Thanks you, thank you, thank you to you all for your support.  I'm going to pay up, become a member and stay on here to support you guys through your journeys too.

      

Good luck to all of you in the 2WW and looking forward to sharing in your good news over the coming months.
xxxxxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Oh surromum i'm sorry for all of you hun  . You all sound so positive for the future though  You deserve to get your dream x


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Arhhhh-thats such a shame surro-but its lovely that both you and your best friend have such a positive attitude-please stay in contact with ladies on here-especially as you have a unique situation and Im sure theres other surrogates out there that would love to hear you story and advice- Best of luck to you and your best friend and DH! Fingers crossed for next time- xxx


----------



## beckyyou (Oct 25, 2009)

sorry to hear it, i hope in March it works


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Yep I m also very very sorry. Still all of you keep up the PMA. 2010 baby COME ON!!


----------

